# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Another Sawblade Knife Almost Done

## crashdive123

I'm please with the grind on this one.  Hollow grinding takes more practice than I thought it would.  In the first picture the bottom piece of steel is the piece cut from a saw blade.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Mighty fine work Crash. I like the lumpy back on it. Looks like it would make an excellent skinner and all around trekking knife. I like the weathered look on it too. Gives it individuality.. you'll never see another one like it.

so have you decided on a logo yet?

----------


## crashdive123

I'm going with the "Crashblades" name.

----------


## welderguy

Very nice work Crash, I like your name choice too. CrashBlades Sounds tough.

----------


## Pal334

You are right handy. I am enjoying watching your skills progress

----------


## Rick

There is not a thing I don't like about that rascal. That's a drooler for sure. Very nice.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

You gotta have a natural talent for making them. Took me a couple of years to get it half right.

----------


## panch0

Nice job Crash. I like the name idea as well. I really like the design on the top two blades.

----------


## Rockgod1619

Beautiful knife, Crash!  How much do you charge for your knives?

----------


## crashdive123

> Nice job Crash. I like the name idea as well. I really like the design on the top two blades.


Those two (and one other) are sitting on hold until I practice puttin on a finger guard.  The name was Karl's idea.

----------


## crashdive123

> Beautiful knife, Crash!  How much do you charge for your knives?


I haven't sold any.  I'll probably start this summer when the knife club that I joined is going to put on a little show.

----------


## nell67

Very nice Crash,someday,I'm gonna own a Crashblade!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## your_comforting_company

the logo.. an icon you'd put on the handle or etch into the blade..
I like the name too, but can't come up with a logo for the life of me.

----------


## rebel

Nice lookin' knife!

----------


## preachtheWORD

Very, very good work!  I especially like the second one from the top in the first photo.  Is that a particular style that you are going for, or is it just from your head?

Also, what is the red and blue material you used for the handle?  I can only assume it is a synthetic.

----------


## crashdive123

> Very, very good work!  I especially like the second one from the top in the first photo.  Is that a particular style that you are going for, or is it just from your head?
> 
> Also, what is the red and blue material you used for the handle?  I can only assume it is a synthetic.


Just something in my head.  The blue and red is denim and heavy cotton, put together with fiber glass resin.  A homemade micarta if you will.

----------


## Rick

> Just something in my head.


You heard it here first, folks.

----------


## crashdive123

Depending on the day - different voices win out.

----------


## finallyME

Cholera!!! That looks awesome.  Definitely dig the pits.

----------


## randyt

very cool looking knife, i really dig the design. i'm curious, do you heat treat your sawblade knives or do you do a grind and dip method?

----------


## crashdive123

> very cool looking knife, i really dig the design. i'm curious, do you heat treat your sawblade knives or do you do a grind and dip method?


I usually heat treat them when done, but did not on this one.  I'm going to put it through some tough use to see how it holds up.

----------


## oldtrap59

Crash. For sure a knife to be proud of. Haven't been here long enough to follow your progress as a knife maker but I really like this one. Hard to imagine what the handle is made from.Sitting here looking at an old pair of denim jeans. Hummmmmmmm.:-)

Best to ya 

oldtrap59

----------


## crashdive123

Right you are.  Old blue jeans and some red cotton of about the same weight.

----------


## oldtrap59

Really nice knife Crash. Sure looks like something I'd enjoy wearinng in my belt.

----------

